# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Agosto'09: Harry Houdini

## oskiper

Ritxi me ha dado el privilegio de poder presentar al mago del mes, don Harry Houdini (que noooo! no es Robert Houdin, no es la misma persona hombre!)

Así que bueno... MagiaPotagia productions en colaboración con Ritxi multimedios presenta...




*Harry Houdini* 

Harry Houdini, de verdadero nombre Erik Weisz (cambiado después por Erich Weiss al emigrar a Estados Unidos). Era hijo de Mayer Samuel Weisz y Cecilia Steiner Weisz. Tenía cuatro hermanos (Theodore, Leopold, Nathan y William) y una hermana (Gladys).




*Biografía*

Su familia se trasladó a Appleton, Wisconsin cuando él tenía 4 años de edad, debido a que su padre había sido designado rabino de una nueva congregación.
Para ayudar a su familia a superar las dificultades económicas, Ehrich empezó a trabajar desde muy pequeño. Cuando tenía 8 años de edad, trabajó vendiendo periódicos y lustrando zapatos en las calles. Un día, su padre lo llevó a ver al Dr. Lynn, un mago viajero; al niño le llamó mucho la atención el arte de la actuación, y se interesó en éste. Cuando tenía 9 años, Ehrich y sus amigos del barrio formaron un pequeño circo, donde él actuaría por primera vez ante una audiencia el 28 de octubre de 1883 con el nombre de _Ehrich, The Prince of the Air_, actuando como contorsionista y trapecista.
Poco tiempo después, el joven artista se marchó de su hogar en busca de fortuna con circos y actos ambulantes. Duró alrededor de un año fuera de casa, pero regresó cuando su familia se había trasladado a Nueva York, a la edad de 13 años. Allí, el joven consiguió varios trabajos para ayudar a mantener a su familia. Utilizaba su tiempo libre para estudiar magia, y competir en varios eventos atléticos, como la natación. En ese entonces, Ehrich consiguió un libro llamado _The Memoirs of Robert-Houdin, Ambassador, Author, and Conjuror, Written by Himself_; el libro narraba las memorias del mago Jean Eugène Robert-Houdin, a quien el joven de inmediato convirtió en su ídolo. Ehrich Weiss decidió utilizar desde entonces el apellido del mago, añadiéndole una _i_ al final para indicar _parecido a Houdin_.
Si bien empezó como trapecista en 1882, se dedicó finalmente a la magia. Aunque era profesional en todas las ramas de la magia, era conocido por sus escapismos imposibles, gracias a una gran resistencia física que adquirió con una fuerte preparación en el gimnasio.


 

Adquirió asimismo una gran erudición en historia de la magia y llegó a acumular una formidable biblioteca especializada en la materia que posteriormente legó a la Biblioteca del Congreso de Washington. Al morir su madre, quedó tan afectado por quienes explotaban la credulidad de la gente diciendo poder contactar con difuntos del otro mundo que consagró su vida a desenmascarar a los falsos mediums, reproduciendo y denunciando sus trucos y publicando artículos en revistas sobre sus trucos y la psicología del engaño.
Concebía la magia como un espectáculo en sí misma y demostró gran habilidad para liberarse del interior de cajas fuertes arrojadas al mar, de camisas de fuerza colgado boca abajo de rascacielos, y de toda suerte de esposas, cuerdas, baúles cerrados con candados y cadenas de cualquier tipo.
Harry Houdini antes de morir, preparó una prueba definitiva contra el tan aborrecido espiritismo. Creó un código que comunicaría a su mujer si le era posible en el plazo de diez años tras su muerte. Se dice que ningún médium consiguió comunicarle el código correcto.

----------


## oskiper

*Origen*

Su familia judía emigró a Estados Unidos, donde se nacionalizaría poco después, cuando sólo tenía cuatro años. Vivieron en Appleton, Wisconsin y posteriormente se mudarían a Nueva York. El pequeño Ehrich no tuvo una infancia fácil, ni una educación formal y las dificultades eran algo habitual en la familia. Hay quien dice que a los 11 años trabajó como aprendiz de cerrajero y se sabe que pasó por algún circo como contorsionista, además de hacer de mensajero y hacer algún número en los espectáculos de extravagantes. Siempre tuvo un gran apego por su madre, algo que marcó su vida y que a veces llegaron a calificar en cierto modo de «enfermizo». Uno de sus cuatro hermanos, Hardeen, le ayudaría intermitentemente en sus primeras presentaciones de magia a los 15 años. Leyó y aprendió todo lo que pudo al respecto; de hecho el nombre artístico que tomó fue un homenaje al mítico Robert-Houdin, considerado el «padre de la magia moderna».
 Aunque comenzó su carrera como mago haciendo juegos de cartas y otros efectos, pronto comenzó a considerar practicar el escapismo. En aquella época algunos espiritistas invocaban fantasmas mientras permanecían atados, para evitar sospechas de fraude. Houdini comprendió que se liberaban secretamente para manipular la escena con efectos mágicos, que aseguraban eran reales. Houdini decidió que tal vez «escaparse» podía ser un número en sí mismo.


*Escapes*


*Metamorfosis*
 Uno de los escapes clásicos que se asocian con Houdini es _La Metamorfosis_, que tanto en la época como en el futuro inspiraría múltiples variantes. El ilusionista era atado e introducido dentro de un saco, a su vez dentro de un baul, todo ello era atado y sujetado con candados. Entonces una ayudante subía encima del baul, levantaba una cortina y 3, 2, 1… Al instante siguiente la cortina bajaba mostrando a un Houdini liberado en el lugar que ocupaba la ayudante.
 Entonces se abría el baul y se desataban todas las cuerdas del saco para mostrar a la asistente dentro de la caja: ambos se habían intercambiado o metamorfoseado con el mejor arte de la magia. Este número sigue siendo espectacular hoy en día cuando se ejecuta con presteza y habilidad. Se cree que Houdini ejecutó este número más de diez mil veces en toda su carrera.

La ayudante de Houdini en Metamorfosis solía ser Beatrice Rahner, una joven morena, de pequeña estatura, que acabaría enamorando al mago. Se convertiría pronto en Bess Houdini, su mujer, allá por 1894. Bess le acompañaría durante el resto de su vida, más nunca llegaron a tener hijos. Tuvo dos hijos de los cuales sólo se tiene referencia en los cuadernos de notas de la familia de su esposa.
*Esposas*
 Las habilidades de Houdini para liberarse de ataduras con cuerdas, cadenas con candados y otras situaciones complicadas encantaban al público. Hizo un largo viaje por Europa de cuatro años, cosechando grandes éxitos y aumentando así su propia leyenda (también se dijo que pudo haber aprovechado para hacer espía enterándose de secretos rusos y alemanes). De esa época le viene el sobrenombre de «Rey de las Esposas», que utilizaría durante largo tiempo.
 Lo que solía hacer Houdini era presentarse en una ciudad ante el jefe de la policía local, o en la prisión, junto a un grupo de periodistas. Proponía su reto, que era publicado en los periódicos y comentado en la ciudad. Luego el mago era encerrado, atado, o encadenado. Cuando conseguía liberarse, su hazaña obtenía nueva promoción en la prensa. En cierto modo fue un precursor de la autopromoción o publicidad: aumentaba y mejoraba la imagen y percepción de sus hazañas tanto antes como después de haberlas realizado, alcanzando cotas cada vez más altas.
 A veces ofrecía ser examinado desnudo y que probaran en él nuevos candados, grilletes, esposas u dispositivos fabricados por la gente del lugar. Marineros, fabricantes de cuerdas, sacos y todo tipo de materiales intentaron retenerle sin éxito. Uno de los más graves accidentes que sufrió, que casi le costó la vida, fue al intentar escapar de un gran bidón de cerveza.
 Se suele considerar a Houdini el mejor escapista de todos los tiempos y también precursor de muchas de las hazañas y retos de este tipo. Escapó de cuerdas, cadenas, camisas de fuerza, todo tipo de esposas, barriles, cajas, baules, bidones, bolsas, sacos, ataudes, jaulas y habitaciones cerradas. También se dice que escapó de «un monstruo marino», probablemente un calamar gigante o ballena, de cuyas tripas consiguió salir airoso. El público que le veía deseaba a la vez que triunfara y que fallara; la sensación de peligro inminente era poderosa en cada uno de sus números.
 Un hermano de Houdini le explicó que la gente parecía emocionarse más cuando la hazaña se hacía a la vista del público. Con esa premisa algunos de sus escapes que se convirtieron en clásicos, como el de la camisas de fuerza (para el que se inspiró en un manicomio), los realizaba a la vista de todos, otros los hacía en secreto tras una discreta cortina, donde sus ayudantes no podían entrar, pero tampoco nadie del público ver sus técnicas secretas. En algunos tardaba unos pocos minutos, en los más complejos llegó a tardar más de una hora.

----------


## Ming

Bueno, para decir algo (que sea útil o no es otra cosa...):

En el artículo titulado "Los Hermanos Davenport: ¿religiosos practicantes, artistas de variedades o estafadores?" (Skeptical Inquirer, julio-agosto de 1999) Joe Nickell-directivo del CSI- cuenta que cuando Harry Houdini viajó a Australia, visitó la tumba de William y como la halló en mal estado hizo reparar la lápida y plantar flores. Luego, el mago se dirigió a Nueva York para entrevistar al hermano sobreviviente e "Ira compartió con él toda una vida de secretos", concluye de manera sugestiva el articulista.

----------


## Ming

Algo que encontré hace tiempo:

Daisy White, una demostradora de magia de Nueva York que usaba su escote con descaro detrás del mostrador, hizo correr unas falsas cartas de amor de Houdini. Fue la misma viuda, Beatrice Houdini (1876-1943) quien las descubrió y desacreditó, al igual que había hecho su marido con los falsos espiritistas.
 Gema Navarro

----------


## Ritxi

No son de muy buena calidad pero aqui van un par de videos de él:












Trailer de *El último gran mago-*

----------


## Magnano

http://www.portaldemagia.net/biograf...harry-houdini/

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Excelente la biografia, para acotar algo, quizas un poco fuera de la magia, es que era un persona muy inteligente en lo comercial, ya que mas de una vez, cuando el se presentaba en un teatro de un pueblo, enviaba a alguien de su staff, al pueblo mas cercano para degar en el medio de la plaza princicpal un baul cerrado con cadenas y una nota con la fecha del proximo fin de semana que era cuando el se presentaria en ese pueblo.
Entonces generaba la cuirosidad de todo el pueblo, asi al ingresar al pueblo yo todos lo estarian esperando para develar el secreto del baul que dego en la plaza dos semanas antes.

----------


## magic_7

http://lahistoriasehizoconmagia.blog...y-houdini.html

Biene una pequeña historia de houdini, no me la he leido entera porque es muy larga pero el video del final es muy bueno es sobre una de sus escapatorias

otro dato: Houdini y Sir Arthur Conan DoyleHoudini (el escritor de Sherlok Holmes)  cuando se conocieron entablaron una entrañable amistad, pero sus creencias pronto se vieron enfrentadas: Conan Doyle era un creyente del mundo espiritural y paranomal, mientras que Houdini se erigió en cruzado contra todo ello. El escritor llegó a estar convencido de que las habilidades de Houdini eran genuinas, realmente paranormales, y no meros trucos.

----------


## Iban

Tengo una deuda pendiente con este hilo.

Así que contaré alguna anécdota.

Sabemos que Houdini, más que mago, era escapista. Uno de los números que hacía alrededor del mundo consistía en, esposado, dejarse atar con cadenas que pesaban unos doce kilos, y luego ser lanzado a un río, o a una bahía. Imaginaos, con el peso, caer hasta el fondo, con fango, algas, basura..., y allí, tener que soltarse, entre las corrientes, el shock del salto, sin poder ver... para volver a ascender hasta la superficie...

Cada vez que esto sucedía, las orillas del río se llenaban de gente (hablamos de hasta 20.000 personas), aparecía Houdini sobre un puente, tomándose lo que iba a suceder medio a broma, le cargaban de cadenas, lo esposaban, y lo lanzaban al agua desde alturas aproximadas de entre 10 y 20 metros. El río solía estar lleno de barcas de policía, con forenses, médicos, y reporteros. Pasaban los minutos y, angustiosamente, en medio del silencio aterrado de los espectadores... Houdini acababa apareciendo.

El propio Houdini acrecentaba la admiración del público por su "desprecio a la muerte" con anécdotas sobre este número. Hacía correr rumores sobre que sentía pánico a los tiburones, para así introducir un nuevo elemento de peligro, hacía referencia a otras actuaciones en las que había sido arrojado dentro de un saco (sin llegar a ser esto del todo cierto), etcétera. Se habla incluso de que en uno de estos saltos se rompió dos dientes del golpe contra el fondo, o que en otro, al llegar al fondo, se enganchó con un cadáver que había allí, y que cuando se liberó, salieron los dos a flote.

Si algo sabía hacer bien Houdini, era organizar muy exitosas campañas de marketing sobre sus hazañas. Por ejemplo, conseguir que el espectador, en vez de preguntarse "¿Cómo lo hace?", se preguntase "¿Sobrevivirá? ¿Conseguirá escaparse?": He aquí una lección a aprender.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

queria contarles que para este hallowen 2010 estoy preparando un tributo a houdini, asi es, con la ayuda de 2 amigos que son malabaristas, estoy planeando hacer una fiesta de hallowen magica, donde haya musica, baile, cerveza, y luego un tributo a harry houdini, estoy investigando cual seria la mejor manera de hacerlo, pero de plano algun escapismo y mucha magia si va a haber, a ver si nos sale la fiesta, q ademas me resultaria bastante lucrativa  :302:

----------

